# marine tank pics



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I havn't posted in a while now..so thought i would give everyone an update. My tank is 5 months old now ..but still has a long way to go. Here is a few pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Gorgeous tank! It's obvious you've put a lot of time and attention into it. It has definitely paid off.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Thankyou...I am very proud of it. There are a few things i would like to add...but i get the feeling with these tanks you are never goin to be 100% happy with it lol.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

looks good, but can you make the pics bigger or something, really hard to see.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Ok...I will try this and see if it works.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

now THAT is a picture! good shot, now redo all the others!! looks great!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O Wow impressive! Gives an idea how i want to aquascape my tank.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Ok...I think ive figured out the resizing so here is some more.
At first i liked the rocks in the corners but im thinking on changing it to a reef wall now as there isnt that much room on the rocks for more corals...and man its addictive.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Great.

Here's a photo hosting site so can easily share photo's as well just upload them to the site: www.photobucket.com most commonly used hosting site we use.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Thanks...I will give it a go. I don't really post many pics but since doing the tank i just want to show it off..lol. So the site will come in handy.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i didnt post alot of pics either till i started tanks. but now my photo bucket has 2 or 3 albums and tons of pics in each. kinda comes in handy if your at someone elses house and want to show them. just get online and sign on to your photobucket! great looking shots! that colt is HUGE!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wait til you need to make 2 or 3 photobucket accts for too much use of bandwidth!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats because you keep all your dirty pics for the dirty sites you host!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Very NICE Arlene! Looks like you've got a great tank there! (Pst, you should enter the photo contest!)


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hmmm...I don't think its quite ready for competitions..maybe next time. But thanx for the nice comment. I have just found a place with 3-4 marine shops beside each other so i am planning on a day out there shortly..after some new additions i will enter.


----------

